# Jeremiah Whitaker



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2006)

Jeremiah Whitaker, English Puritan (1599 -- June 1, 1654) was a member of the Westminster Assembly and a beloved pious divine. It is said that he "read all the epistles in the Greek Testament twice every fortnight."

I have a copy of Simeon Ashe's funeral sermon for Jeremiah Whitaker: _Living Loves between Christ and the Dying Christian_, which includes poems written in remembrance of him by Edward Reynolds, Matthew Poole, William Jenkyn, Thomas Jacomb and others.


----------

